# A dressage CAMEL



## redtailgal (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnsWQ4kNG-w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 17, 2011)

All I can say is " Wooooow"! That is prettyamazing!


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 17, 2011)

That is really cool!  I had no idea that a camel could be trained to that level of cooperation and willingness.  They always seemed rather cantankerous to me.


----------



## Arabian Horse (Oct 31, 2011)

Woow!! That is amazing!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Oct 31, 2011)

The little (What looks to be arabian) is beautiful! Wow to the camel but hey that horse sure is a beautifull thing.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Nov 1, 2011)

That is just too cool! The camel looked like he enjoyed it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty Amazing.


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Dec 21, 2011)

Well,isn't that cool?Never would have thought a camel could/would do that.


----------

